# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Lazy Day in SF ?

## katva

In an earlier thread, we figured out where we will most likely be eating.....I'm now wondering if anyone has a great idea of what to do for a lazy, non-tourist -site -hopping day in the city (or nearby). My inclinations are(based on past trips, from long ago ---- no pun intended :cool: -)---  a leisurely nap in Golden Gate Park.....same out on ChinaBeach ( last time I was there was over20 years ago...) .....or????  Early May, so not really super warm.  Hang out in the Marina????  I'll be on my own til my sister arrives late evening.  :)

----------


## katva

If someone were to ask me a similar question about DC, I would advise Dumbarton Oaks....just to give a measure......

----------


## cec1

Walk around the Palace of Fine Arts and eat lunch there on a bench next to the lake.  Stroll leisurely in The Japanese Tea Gardens.  Walk around Pacific Heights -- Broadway, Pacific, Washington, Jackson -- and enjoy the storybook architecture of Victorian San Francisco.  Have a drink in the bar of the Campton Place Hotel.  Take a ferry to Sausalito and have lunch at Poggio Trattoria.  Visit the Brundy Asian Art Collection.  So much to do!

----------


## katva

That's perfect!  I'll have a car, so will park and do 1/2 of that..... :thumb up: :)

----------


## amyb

Jot down anything else of interest-we will be there a day in June. I like the above suggestions too.

----------


## JEK

> Jot down anything else of interest-we will be there a day in June. I like the above suggestions too.



Phil and sil are communicating on your dining options :)

----------


## Bart -my real name-

How about Muir woods and/or Mt Tam?

----------


## katva

> How about Muir woods and/or Mt Tam?



Saturday morning we drive up to Eureka, and run the Avenue of the Giants 1/2 Marathon on Sunday....through a spectacular Redwood forest---so I was thinking a bit more city-ish for my lazy Friday:)
I think the ferry to Sausalito and a late lunch at Poggio Trattoria is a winning idea (actually already made a rez.), and then a stroll through the Tea Gardens sounds perfect before picking my sister up at SFO....Thanks!!!

----------

